# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  vascularity

## gymfu

Anyone have any tips for getting your veins to come out before going on stage? I'm usually so dehydrated they just shrivle up and refuse to come out.

----------


## freak1

hey bro im no expert but ive read of guys heating thmselves up with a blowdryer and thats suppose to work and i also heard a little bit of redwine as well but again i aint no expert

----------


## wmaousley

Ask the other competitors around you.

----------


## Zackery

What is your body fat % at?

----------


## gymfu

> Ask the other competitors around you.


No body shares info. This area is really competitive. I'll prob try the red wine.

----------


## gymfu

> What is your body fat % at?


Caliper test said 5.7 last show. I hope I'm leaner for this one.

----------


## FireGuy

It's extremely hard to be dry and vascular at the same time. Take a look at many of the pro's when they are on stage. Not nearly as vascular as you would think. Now, check them out at a photoshoot a week prior or after the show and they have veins everywhere. Besides, vascularity is not anywhere in the judging criteria.

----------


## hankdiesel

That is right fireguy. It looks awesome but it itself is not scored.

----------


## gymfu

I know, this is what my freinds are telling me, not to worry about it.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I took niacin during my pump up before going out on stage...NOT a good idea. I felt like I was on fire and I didn't notice a difference.

----------


## Zackery

> Caliper test said 5.7 last show. I hope I'm leaner for this one.


I have noticed in some guys the veins just tend to pop out more than others. A friend of mine that competes brings his down to 4% before the show. But I guess it varies from person to person.

----------


## skiny

I use a few shots of brandy or wisky back stage and fizzy sweets all so some of the pre trainers that give u a pump work good is well but as I said the brandy or whisky and fizzy sweets works for me ;-)

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I use a few shots of brandy or wisky back stage and fizzy sweets all so some of the pre trainers that give u a pump work good is well but as I said the brandy or whisky and fizzy sweets works for me ;-)


What are fizzy sweets? Is there an American equivalent?

----------


## skiny

Sour candy :-)

----------


## Bonaparte

Just load up on vasodilators.
Viagra will help a lot.

----------


## skiny

Viagra is great to ... I used a half a tab for a few shows

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Cialis is better the viagra as it allows more control...

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Yeah it would really be some sight to see a bb on stage with a hard-on in those mini-bathing suits they wear.
Shol'va would be clapping his asss off  :Big Grin:

----------


## xun_18

vascularity is genetic to ive read that why some will have more then others

----------


## Schmidty

beta alanine and niacin. you will feel pretty warm but your blood will be flowing

----------


## Fari

> vascularity is genetic to ive read that why some will have more then others


I'm a firm believer in this, but a lot of people say that BF plays a big role in it...I know of a person with much higher BF% than me and all of his veins are popping while I only have a few on a lower BF%.

----------


## xun_18

heard this from two different guys me that milk product can make the skin look thicker making it harder to see the veins but i have no idea if its true or no id have to look it up

----------


## thephil

It also depends on how much muscle you have to puch the veins to the surface. If ur a big guy with more muscle your veins will show even with a lil more bf. iv competed befor and got my bf down to 2.2% but wasnt as vascular as my mate who was just 4% because he was a bigger guy.

Didnt help that i fuked my carb up lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## hankdiesel

> It also depends on how much muscle you have to puch the veins to the surface. If ur a big guy with more muscle your veins will show even with a lil more bf. iv competed befor and got my bf down to 2.2% but wasnt as vascular as my mate who was just 4% because he was a bigger guy.
> 
> Didnt help that i fuked my carb up lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


No. Sodium, water, and carb load will make the difference when it comes to vascularity. You admitted to messing that up. More muscle doesn't mean more veins. I call total bs on your claim of 2.2% bf. I have no doubt that something you saw read that or someone with callipers told you that you were 2.2& bf. There is no way that that was correct. Sorry. I'm sure you looked great though  :Wink:

----------


## thephil

Sodium wasnt the problem i just didnt carb up enough and was flat. In the morning and then i carbed up too much n i had a bloated gut at night :/

And i agree i dont think i was actualy 2.2
Besauce i did the simple 3 point pinch test instead of the more accurate 9 point. Which i will def use next time. But thats just the result i got. But the point of the story was that he was atill more vascular then me wen on paper i was leaner.

But fist comp bound to male mistakes. Its all a learning curve. And u can only improve

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## hankdiesel

> Sodium wasnt the problem i just didnt carb up enough and was flat. In the morning and then i carbed up too much n i had a bloated gut at night :/
> 
> And i agree i dont think i was actualy 2.2
> Besauce i did the simple 3 point pinch test instead of the more accurate 9 point. Which i will def use next time. But thats just the result i got. But the point of the story was that he was atill more vascular then me wen on paper i was leaner.
> 
> But fist comp bound to male mistakes. Its all a learning curve. And u can only improve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I learn a lot from show to show and so will you. Your first two sentences have nothing at all to do with vascularity. Plus, you had to have drank fluids to spill over like that for the night show. Anyways it's not a vascularity contest. Although I'll admit want my veins poping too. Good luck next time. A good basic strategy is to get ridiculously lean and not to screw it up the last week. :Wink/Grin:

----------

